# If everyone saw you as you see yourself



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Oooh this is an interesting question.

I think that people would finally be able to tell the difference between when I'm being serious and when I'm kidding, and they'd really believe me when I say that I'm not as "nice" as they think I am. Because deep down in there I'm a big bully.


----------



## King of Cynics (Feb 6, 2013)

They'd steer clear of me. Oh wait, they already do. Secret's out, I guess.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Is this perception update a snapshot or continually updating?

If I could "show" myself on a good day and have the world believe that was me even if the next day I'd changed my self image dramatically it would be great because everyone would love me, but at the same time when I thought I was crap everyone would still think I'm great and the increased sense of alienation through a definite misunderstanding of my own doing would mean I never recover.

But if everyone's opinion changed as quickly as mine does when I got down on myself everyone else would be down on me too, so again I doubt I would recover.

Either way it seems better to live "knowing" that no-one truly knows me, which means their opinions are worthless and I'm free to fix my image tomorrow safe in the knowledge no-one will notice.


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

the world would be perfect tbh~~~


----------



## aestrivex (Mar 7, 2011)

If everyone saw me the way I see myself.

I don't know, it would be okay I guess? It would avoid some misunderstandings probably. It would also be hopelessly unrealistic.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

It would be a good thing. That's one of the few things I want actually, to channel my internal image outwards. It's kind of like art.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

How I see myself can be really inconsistent. I can veer from elitism to a self-loathing in a matter of minutes. Sometimes the former leads to the latter. I think, perhaps, this is why I have a hard time seeing myself objectively, accepting when people like me, and also relating to others (not empathizing; I do that fine). If people saw me as I see me, then you could say that some of my fears would be confirmed. 

I DO often see myself as more caring & interested in people than I am necessarily seen, but some individuals see this side of me. I think I'd be given more credit in such areas as compassion, empathy, generosity, and interest in people....especially as a lot of "emotional care-taking" I've done for friends is very confidential. I don't make a show of any help or support I give to others, so it's a side many are not aware of (nothing is so gross to me as making a show of what you do for others).

I think I romanticize a spontaneous attitude, but people see me as less open because I can be so reserved. I get startlingly different feedback on this area. I've been called a "free spirit" to given expressions of surprise for not being uptight. I think if people saw me as I saw myself, then they'd see something less of an extreme.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

People tend to genuinely see me as kinder and thinner than I see myself. 
If people saw me as I see myself, I'd be even more of a loner than I am right now. 

Not that it would make much of a difference, I've already pretty much already put myself in the "loner" position.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Hm, in a way, I do search for someone to see me how I see myself but without judgement, as I want them to see the truth. I think @Jennywocky really summarized it for me. I think I also got a pretty good idea of myself and who I am including the good and the bad. 

As others noted, there's also a big difference to how people come across online compared to IRL.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> I got this question from an online personality test. I found it thought provoking, and I want to see how people of different enneagram types respond to it. Suppose you had the opportunity to have everyone see you exactly the same way you see yourself. Would that be a good thing or a bad thing on the whole?


From my own point of view, bad, because I don't want it. From their point of view, it would depend on the person - likely there are some who would benefit by it, and some who would not - it might detract from their lives, or they just wouldn't care/it wouldn't have an impact.



> Would you take up the offer?


Absolutely not. I don't want the world to see all of me in that way - the hiddenness of the deeper parts of my life is what makes them mine, and I want to choose whom to reveal them to myself.



> If that happened, how do you think your life would change?


If I couldn't get away from society, where people 'see me as I see myself' (i.e. off the cuff, they know _me_), I might be driven to kill myself.


----------



## candycane75 (Jan 27, 2013)

On one hand it would be good, because I would not have to really reach in to explain myself or feel as though I always have to explain myself on the other hand I don't think I would like others seeing me how I see myself, because I am super hard on myself and i certianly do not want other to be that hard on me. So I would say lets just leave things the way they are for the most part, maybe if we could pick in choose what they see and when they see it like we see ourselves.


----------



## stephiphi (Mar 30, 2012)

My first thought when I read the question was that if everyone saw me as I saw myself in real-time, then would my growth only come from within myself? I wouldn't have anyone to contradict my opinions on a situation or how I was handling an issue. If they saw me as I saw myself (e.g. correct), then I'd cease to receive any meaningful feedback from others.

That's frightening.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

People would know I was right.

That would be nice.


----------



## Loveternity (Aug 3, 2011)

No, thanks. One of the things I love about people is how much they can differ and that makes me appreciate the ones I love even more because they are special to me.

Accepting that offer would raze every special bond I have.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

No thanks.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Octavarium said:


> I got this question from an online personality test. I found it thought provoking, and I want to see how people of different enneagram types respond to it. *Suppose you had the opportunity to have everyone see you exactly the same way you see yourself.* Would that be a good thing or a bad thing on the whole? Would you take up the offer? If that happened, how do you think your life would change?


Well, seeing as how this picture is a good representation of how I see myself:










I think it would be *awesome*.


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I guess I would have sex more often than now.


----------

